# Mouths And Mundi's



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

These guys are gobble guts, I use them as clean up crew in the gar tank. Get to about 12" and will eat anything up to 3/4 their size. 

















Mates barra's, needs to get his arse into gear and breed them before they turn into females.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Whoa, what are the first fish?? They kinda look similar to Tiger dats with their mouths. Now those guys are cool looking!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

no idea what the first fish is.

your mates fish are damn fine looking


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

First fish are Glossamia aprion, Mouth Almighty. Appropriate common name, the black lips really highlight the size of their laughing gear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

I want some of those.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Trying to find where I can get some.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Well mine just come from the creek down the road but I guess thats not really an option for you








I ahve seen them on aquabid a few times though...I think Aquascape may have got them in from New Guinea once upon a time, worth looking into.

Otherwise any importer who can source stock from PNG should be able to get them for you. Also try Jeff Rapps, he sources some Oz fish every now and then. They will cost a bit over there ( around $70) but the good news is they are easy to breed. Well planted tank, feed them with chopped prawn and fish. The male will hold the eggs in his mouth, they are fairly large and the fry are well developed when he spits them. First spawn would easily cover your initial expense.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Something I will definitely have to look into. I just checked Aquabid and no one has them there. After my surgery I will try and get 1/2 a dozen or so. Depends on what my research turns up, lol If they are mouth brooders and the male carries perhaps it would be best to get 2 males/3 females. I wonder how fast they grow?


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

They will start breeding at about 3-4", so quite young. Growth rate is not crazy so a group could be kept in a smaller tank (3ft?) for a good while and are not territorial either. Good luck with your search, they are an interesting oddball predator. Oh yeah, males display the black lips, this fade when they are stressed or not randy (they are usually up for it though)but you can still see it as a darker area against thier base colour. Females are a plainer grey to gold colour all over, they may show a bit of the band through the eye but will not be rocking the black lips.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

both you and your friends fish are badass

the colors on your, the patterns, are badass
i love the overall body of the fish. very perch
i dunno man, i wish i had something to say but those fish are fantastic


----------

